# New Clinical Trial



## Jannybitt (Oct 13, 2006)

Gastroenterology Associates of Central Virginia, Inc. will be conducting a IBS trial for both D and C patients.I had an appointment with my new GI doc today and he set me up for a colonoscopy due to pelvic pain difficulties I am experiencing. I spoke to a woman heading up the study; her name is Jennifer Vaughn; she can be reached at 434-455-8670. I believe it is a 19 week trial. I am not going to do the study because you have to stop all medicines 2 weeks before you start the trial, and I don't want to stop my antidepressant and my antispasmodic. You would have a complete physical, paid for and if you qualified for the test, your colonoscopy would also be paid for. You do get paid for your visits there. It would be a great trial with somebody new or needed the extra cash plus they would pay for your colonoscopy. Just thought I'd pass this along to anyone that is close enough to Lynchburg to make the trip.


----------

